# gpu help



## veeru is best (May 16, 2012)

i want to buy gpu budget of 10000k and i had think about corsair gx 800 watts psu but my friend told me to buy nvidia card because it has nvidia  physics so please recommend me a good card


----------



## topgear (May 17, 2012)

Do you have the GS800 PSu ? If yes opt for GTX 560 - this is the best gfx card you can get at 10k.


----------



## veeru is best (May 17, 2012)

topgear said:


> Do you have the GS800 PSu ? If yes opt for GTX 560 - this is the best gfx card you can get at 10k.



i dont have Gs800 psu but i will get it. but at 10k GTX 560 is not available in my colony or in raipur. my friend has GTX 560ti it is a very good card but it has many problems like black screen problem my friend has faced many problems. he has changed 4 to 5 times his card all of them are faulty but at last he has got GTX 560ti Gone edition which is really good 

but i am thinking about GTX 550 ti which is available at 8.5k.


----------



## Jripper (May 17, 2012)

That is a really poor choice :\ 550ti is a lame card. too much power consumption for the performance it offers.


----------



## Sujeet (May 17, 2012)

Jripper said:


> That is a really poor choice :\ 550ti is a lame card. too much power consumption for the performance it offers.



For that PSU GTX550ti is Justified.
It would never prove disastrous.


----------



## veeru is best (May 17, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> For that PSU GTX550ti is Justified.
> It would never prove disastrous.



i had also thought for ati cards but it does supports physics which is used mostly nowadays


----------



## vkl (May 17, 2012)

Dont go for 550 ti.
Instead pick up radeon 6850 at 8.5k.
It performs much better than 550 ti.
Physx is not worth it especially with the kind of performance hit it has on gameplay and that too with a card like 550ti.

Pick up radeon 6850 for better gameplay.

If you can expand your budget then go for 560ti or else get the 6850.


----------



## d6bmg (May 18, 2012)

veeru is best said:


> but i am thinking about GTX 550 ti which is available at 8.5k.



Bad choice. 
Even HD6850 @~8.5K is way better than 550ti.
Although if you can get GTX560 @10K, go for it.


----------



## coderunknown (May 18, 2012)

turn Physx on these sub-560 GPU and game. you'll get Physics. nothing else. no framerates.


----------



## topgear (May 18, 2012)

veeru is best said:


> i dont have Gs800 psu but i will get it. but at 10k *GTX 560 is not available* in my colony or in raipur. my friend has GTX 560ti it is a very good card but it has many problems like black screen problem my friend has faced many problems. he has changed 4 to 5 times his card all of them are faulty but at last he has got GTX 560ti Gone edition which is really good
> 
> but i am thinking about GTX 550 ti which is available at 8.5k.



get this :

MSI N560GTX-M2D1GD5


----------



## veeru is best (May 18, 2012)

topgear said:


> get this :
> 
> MSI N560GTX-M2D1GD5



i had to buy online or it can be available at raipur, 560 gtx is a good card if it will available in raipur at 10k i will buy


----------



## Sujeet (May 18, 2012)

PhysX is a Gimmick.


----------



## coderunknown (May 18, 2012)

veeru is best said:


> i had to buy online or it can be available at raipur, 560 gtx is a good card if it will available in raipur at 10k i will buy



should be available but surely not at this price.



Sujeet said:


> PhysX is a Gimmick.



if you have a powerful GPU, a game that really uses Physx (not just shows Physx logo on startup) like Mafia II then its fun. Else yes its a Gimmick for most. And they learn soon after they buy their favorite Nvidia GPU.


----------



## koolent (May 18, 2012)

Sam said:


> should be available but surely not at this price.
> 
> *if you have a powerful GPU, a game that really uses Physx (not just shows Physx logo on startup) like Mafia II then its fun.* Else yes its a Gimmick for most. And they learn soon after they buy their favorite Nvidia GPU.



Then it also means that its not a gimmick, games just don't make use of it.. But when they do, they do..


----------



## irfanrafeeq88 (May 19, 2012)

veeru is best said:


> i want to buy gpu budget of 10000k and i had think about corsair gx 800 watts psu but my friend told me to buy nvidia card because it has nvidia  physics so please recommend me a good card



Go with the GTX 560 Ti or the 6950


----------



## coderunknown (May 20, 2012)

koolent said:


> Then it also means that its not a gimmick, games just don't make use of it.. But when they do, they do..



usually investment is not worth it. as very very few games actually show some physics other than ragedoll physics we usually see in games where bodies get tossed up here and there.


----------



## AcceleratorX (May 20, 2012)

HD 6850 or Palit GTX 460 V2. If you can buy online, go for MSI or Sparkle GTX 560 since these two brands have lesser reports of black screen for 560/560 Ti cards.


----------



## koolent (May 20, 2012)

Sam said:


> usually investment is not worth it. as very very few games actually show some physics other than ragedoll physics we usually see in games where bodies get tossed up here and there.



Yup.. What is the point of getting an expensive GPU when Games don't use it.. 

Conclution- AMD Rocks..


----------



## veeru is best (May 20, 2012)

koolent said:


> Yup.. What is the point of getting an expensive GPU when Games don't use it..
> 
> Conclution- AMD Rocks..



there are many games like batman, lostplanet,mafia2 etc they all uses physics and without physics the game looks dull and boring 
i want to know that fsp saga 500 watt will handle GTX 560


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 20, 2012)

Fsg saga 500 is a good choice. . .it wil easily handle Gtx560. .


----------



## veeru is best (May 20, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> Fsg saga 500 is a good choice. . .it wil easily handle Gtx560. .



thanks but fsp saga will available in raipur or i will have to buy online. previously i was thinking about gs 800 watt psu but fsp saga will handle GTX 560 then its ok
my system config is 

core2DUO e7500
4 GB RAM ddR3 
ASUS P5G41-TMLX motherboard
and currently having intex 450 Watt psu and
Zotac 440 gt DDr3 1gb


----------



## Bodhisatwa (May 20, 2012)

saga 500 is more than enough fr you. . if u dnt get localy,buy online. ..


----------



## coderunknown (May 21, 2012)

veeru is best said:


> thanks but fsp saga will available in raipur or i will have to buy online. previously i was thinking about gs 800 watt psu but fsp saga will handle GTX 560 then its ok



you may also look into the GS500W or GS600W. GS800W is more than what your config (or the updated rig) needs.


----------

